# Help-My dog loses her balance after exercise



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

It's good your going to your vet's. My cat had/has a similar problem and for him it was caused by mini strokes, BUT.... before you panic.... he is a cat and he was 18 when this started happening. It is probably something completely different and hopefully nothing serious for your little girl.
Let us know what happens.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

There is a condition called "exercise induced collapse" - just a thought. I have a friend that has a Lab (common breed) with it. You can test for it.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Any news from the vet? 
I would be concerned about a heart problem.


----------



## Asti (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi, thanks for your replies. I have seen the vet earlier and showed him some footage I took of her on my mobile phone. He says its not her heart as she would have collapsed and been panting. He thinks its either skeletal,muscular or nervous system, but because she looked like she was having pain in one of her legs in the footage he wants a orthapeadic vet to see her (he's also a senior surgeon)and he wants to walk her around outside when its daylight as it was dark tonight when I had the appt, and check for lameness, which I know she hasnt got. She's physically fine unless she plays fetch constantly for about 10mins, which they dont have the facilities to do there. So i will see what they say on Thursday when we go back. Its a case of blood tests and trying to find out the cause, as he doesnt really know at this stage, I think he wants a second opinion from the senior surgeon. I will keep you all posted. Thanks for the interest.


----------

